# Neckarsteig



## Affekopp (31. März 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bin die letzten Tage auf den "Neckarsteig" aufmerksam geworden! Dieser führt von Heidelberg nach Bad Wimpfern. Leider habe ich zu dem Wanderweg noch nicht sonderlich viel gefunden. 

gpsies.com
outdooractive.com

*Gibt es hierzu schon Erfahrungen? Ist der Weg mit dem MTB fahrbar? Wer ist den Weg oder Teile davon schon abgefahren? *

Vorab besten Dank.


----------



## Peter-S (1. April 2013)

Hallo Affekopp,

meine Freundin ist das Stück zwischen Heidelberg und Eberbach gelaufen und empfiehlt es für MTBler nicht, da Treppen, Stufen und z.T. zu steil. Sei fährt selbst mit mir MTB und kann es ganz gut einschätzen. Die nächsten Teile läuft sie in Kürze und dann kann ich wieder berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (1. April 2013)

Hi Peter, 

Danke für die Meldung. Leider nicht das, was ich mir erwünscht hatte! 

Bin letztes Jahre den Vogesen- und Burgenweg (2 Tage: DA - HD / HD - DA) gefahren und war vom Odenwald begeistert. Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einer weiteren Tour im/durch den Odenwald und dachte nach meiner Recherche an den Neckarsteig. 

Mal schaun was deine Freundin noch über die nächsten Etappen berichten wird? Wäre super wenn du uns auf dem laufenden hälst! 

Besten Dank.


----------



## Peter-S (1. April 2013)

Dann schau mal in mein GPSies-Profil  oder bei Bikemap.net

Dort findest Du bestimmt etwas


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. April 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hallo Affekopp,
> 
> meine Freundin ist das Stück zwischen Heidelberg und Eberbach gelaufen und empfiehlt es für MTBler nicht, da Treppen, Stufen und z.T. zu steil. Sei fährt selbst mit mir MTB und kann es ganz gut einschätzen. Die nächsten Teile läuft sie in Kürze und dann kann ich wieder berichten



Kann ich bestätigen, einige Stellen wären ziemlich mühsam z.B. durch die komplette Margaretenschlucht ist fast komplett tragen angesagt.

Abschnittsweise ist es aber schon fahrbar...


----------



## kumpel01 (18. April 2013)

Vielleicht wäre auch der Rhein-Neckar-Weg was für Dich. Ist mit einem roten "R" markiert und verläuft östlich und nördlich des Neckars.

Das sollte wohl fahrbar sein. Die Jungs vom TV Mosbach hatten dazu mal nen Bericht online...

Oder bei gpsies.com mal "E8 Europäischer Fernwanderweg Süd" suchen. Da ist der Berreich von HD nach Mos genau abgedeckt...


----------



## Fonzinickel (13. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt noch was zu Sache tut da es schon ne Weile her ist, aber ich bin mit nem Kumpel letztens von Neckarsteinach nach Neunkirchen gefahren. Ich würde behaupten das war zu 98 % fahrbar für meinen Kumpel sogar fast zu 99,9 % zwecks Treppen.
Ich empfehle allerdings die Tour in von Bad Wimpfen Richtung Heidelberg zu fahren, da man sonst die Trails hochschiebt und die Forststraße runter fährt. Am Königsstuhl die Treppe runter kann man nicht fahren, aber da findet man ein haufen Tracks für schöne Abfahrten. Falls jemand fragen hat oder vll auch mal fahren will kann er mich gerne anschreiben


----------



## Checcer (16. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe die Strecke. Der Anfang ist zwar schlecht weil es erstma die Himmelsleiter in HD (viele viele Stufen) hochgeht. Am besten unterhalb vom Märchenparadies einseitigen.  Und der Trail vom Hohen Darsberg nach unten ist einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Juli 2014)

Verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Der Neckarsteig muss ja nicht sklavisch abgefahren werden. Schau ihn dir an und da wo's problematisch werden könnte fährste aussen rum.......


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Juli 2014)

Der Weg von der Stolzeneck zum Wilden Waibelstein ist auch so ein Überraschungsei. War lange nicht mehr dort ist aber je nach Wetter ein sumpfiger Urwaldtrail.
Ist die Margarethenschlucht eigentlich schon wieder auf? Wenn ja ist das ein kurzes Tragestück, der Rest ist definitiv fahrbar.
NICHT befahrbar ist der Anstieg vom Bahnhof Hassmersheim (ggbr. Hassmersheim), auf den Michaelsberg.


----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2014)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ist die Margarethenschlucht eigentlich schon wieder auf? Wenn ja ist das ein kurzes Tragestück, der Rest ist definitiv fahrbar.
> NICHT befahrbar ist der Anstieg vom Bahnhof Hassmersheim (ggbr. Hassmersheim), auf den Michaelsberg.


die schlucht ist laut eines eingeborenen wieder offen
der trail vom bahnhof zum berg sollte vorzugsweise auch andersrum gefahren werden. da macht er spaß. der neckarsteig muss richtung norden gefahren werden. richtung süden schiebt man trails hoch und fährt schotter runter. gilt im grund für so gut wie alle streckenabschnitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (22. Juli 2014)

Bin am Wochenende den Neckarsteig von Heidelberg bis Eberbach gewandert und bin der Meinung, dass der Neckarsteig in diesem Bereich für MTB`ler nicht geeignet ist. Trotz vieler tollen verlockenden Trailabschnitte gibt es einfach zu viele Stellen, wo man vom Bike runter muss.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> die schlucht ist laut eines eingeborenen wieder offen
> der trail vom bahnhof zum berg sollte vorzugsweise auch andersrum gefahren werden. da macht er spaß. der neckarsteig muss richtung norden gefahren werden. richtung süden schiebt man trails hoch und fährt schotter runter. gilt im grund für so gut wie alle streckenabschnitte


 

Die Schlucht ist wieder offen, ist richtig.

Ob ich mein Rad durch die Schlucht tragen wollen würde ist aber ein anderes Thema. Kann man auch schön auf andere Weise umfahren. Sehenswert ist sie auf jeden Fall. Ich würde ihn auch von Bad Wimpfen nach Heidelberg fahren. Wird trotzdem Tragepassagen geben...


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2014)

durch die schlucht ist man doch ruckzuck durch. bis 10m vor dem wasserfall kann man ja fahren. danach kurz den kleinen anstieg hochschieben. fahren bis zum nächsten wasserlauf, kurz drüber tragen. weiter fahren. die schlucht ist doch incl. fotostop in 5min durch 
wo ist denn die umfahrung? die oberhalb, wo die umleitung während der sperrung war?

@Keeper1407
hast du da ggf. bilder? ich hab ja schon öfter gehört, dass was nicht zu fahren gehe. bis leute kamen die das nicht wusste und es taten


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juli 2014)

Öhm ... dass ist dann aber nicht die komplette Margaretenschlucht bis hoch zur Putenfarm / Absprungpunkt Gleitschirmflieger. Also im Sinne vom kompletten Neckarsteig. So wie du meinst kommt man da prima durch, dass ist richtig. Meinte ich auch mit dem umfahren.

Mosbach hoch Richtung Waldstadt wird mit dem fahren auf dem Neckarsteig auch "spassig"... Ist aber auch nur kurz zum schieben.

p.s. Bis zum 1. Wasserfall kann man auch runter fahren, drüber ist nur nen bissl blöde


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2014)

wir fahren immer unten durch die schlucht, den bisher gesperrten weg lang und dann an der bahnlinie weiter, so dass man oberhalb binau an dem grilllplatz raus kommt. bis zum 1. wasserfall kann man runter fahren. wenn man einen so schmalen lenker hat, der "prozessicher" nicht am geländerseil hängen bleiben kann. hab mich da ein mal verhakelt und schieb seitdem die 5m lieber


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, so fahre ich auch immer. Man ist halt nicht immer auf dem Neckarsteig, der geht komplett durch die Schlucht. Da das Rad hoch zu zerren fänd ich bissl nervige Aktion. Vorallem wenn man die Etappen länger wählt. Für nicht Ortskundige sicherlich eine mögliche Überraschung wenn man da mit dem Rad hoch will. Könnte ein paar Körner kosten.

Mit dem schmalen Lenker hast du recht, bin auch schon hängen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Juli 2014)

> @@Keeper1407
> hast du da ggf. bilder? ich hab ja schon öfter gehört, dass was nicht zu fahren gehe. bis leute kamen die das nicht wusste und es taten


Nö, Bilder habe ich keine gemacht. Unsere Wandergruppe war eigentlich recht motiviert unterwegs und trotzdem hatte man das Gefühl, man komme nur langsam vorwärts. Und das lag nicht nur an der tropischen Hitze vom Wochenende, sondern vor allem am vertrackten Neckarsteig.

Ich kenne noch den Nibelungensteig zwischen Hesseneck und Freudenberg, der ist ist deutlich angenehmer zu fahren wie der Neckarsteig. Aber Probieren geht über Studieren... viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Why-gel (31. Juli 2014)

Sind vor 4 Wochen den Neckarsteig von Bad Wimpfen bis Heidelberg komplett gefahren. Natürlich bis auf Margaretenschlucht, da Ham wir die Umfahrung genommen. Klar kommen zwischendurch paar Treppen bergauf die man tragen muss, aber alles in allem sind wir geschwätzt 118 von 120 km gefahren.


----------

